# Prepped for rock, but now they want slate.



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It may not matter but I do my scratches over lathe with a portland mix.


----------



## merrittbuilder (May 14, 2011)

this is the stage is at right now. Used buddy rhodes mix for the tops if anyone is wondering


----------



## merrittbuilder (May 14, 2011)

So here's the thing, the only product carried locally is ardex 5 thin set mortar. As far as I can tell, it is the same stuff. Am I right? Again, wood worker here, fish out of water with this stuff. Just want it to last.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

merrittbuilder said:


> So here's the thing, the only product carried locally is ardex 5 thin set mortar. As far as I can tell, it is the same stuff. Am I right? Again, wood worker here, fish out of water with this stuff. Just want it to last.


:thumbsup:

http://www.ardex.com/productDetail....tParentID=2&ProductCategoryID=25&ProductID=41


----------

